# Facebook Authentication failed



## Sodapop (Aug 27, 2012)

Lost some photos than reinstated some. Originally successfully set up Facebook and used it. Now it says authintication failed. No setup button on Facebook header button. Can anyone tell me how to re authenticate?

Thanks.
soda


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 27, 2012)

If you right click on the Facebook Publish Service (the header button you mentioned) and go to Edit Publish Service, will it let you reauthorize it?


----------



## Sodapop (Aug 28, 2012)

*I did, It worked*

I did, It worked, back in business! Thanks.



Victoria Bampton said:


> If you right click on the Facebook Publish Service (the header button you mentioned) and go to Edit Publish Service, will it let you reauthorize it?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 28, 2012)

Excellent!  Thanks for reporting back.


----------

